# Pull start - locked up big problem



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

My 2 cycle mitsubishi/hauseng engine was working just fine until it slowed down and died. I tried to restart it but the pull start was stuck and not moving. I took the pull-start off and checked the mechanism, and it worked fine. 
Please help,
Vir3nt


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Can you turn the engine over by hand? 
It kind of sounds like it may have seized up. 
What fuel mixture were you running?


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

i can not tur it over by hand. I was using the recomended fuel mixture of 35:1. I am after the break-in period and am using the correct fuel mixture. I guess it is seized up. How do i fix that?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its new? any warranty to speak of? return it.... if no, some are throw aways, others can be worth to rebuild, depends.......its gotta be torn apart to see if its in bad shape. if its good enough, maybe a new cylinder, piston and rings.... (depends) were you using air cooled 2 cycle oil? one thats rated to be used in a air cooled engine? because it shouldn't be the ratios fault


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm using the correct 2 cycle air cooled engine oil. I dont know what would have caused it. I can look in through the exhaust hole and see the piston and the side is all scratched. I took off the bolts for the top end of the motor and tried taking it off, however it will not come off since the piston is stuck in the cylinder. I used the wrench as leverage too trying to get it off, no luck. My warranty ran out a month ago.  how much do you think the new parts would cost?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hard to tell you myself, but i would search around the net, or go to your local small engine shop, gather about how much it would cost in parts, (whats the engine on?) versus a new one.

was the airfilter on? could have been air filter, to a air leak in the case.....


----------



## VIR3NT (Jan 14, 2006)

the airfilter was on but i put on a new high performance air filter just a few days before the engine seized.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

could have formed a air leak..... may have not been the airfilter, sure it was put on tight, but the air leak can cause a lean condition, which since its a 2 cycle, its oiled through the gas.


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

any chance of diesel mixed in your gas can that you used? Diesel wont burn well in a gasoline engine instead it will seep down your cylinder walls and into the crankcase. Removing all oil on the cylinder walls.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

they might be able to sneak it in under warranty ,,,, a month out thats cutting it pretty close , they might go to bat for you , all they can say is no or yes , sounds like it might have had a seal leaking or sucking air somewhere ,, did the engine really rap up when it ran ? and hard to start ? what did the exaust look like ? white ? ?


----------



## Autostart (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like internal eng.damage, be careful with the fuel mixture on the nxt. one if this is the problem .


----------

